# Port gsm roms



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys I been searching the Web for this couldn't find anything. I'm looking to start gathering info on porting gsm rims to cmda. Any threads on this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

kenkoshko said:


> Hey guys I been searching the Web for this couldn't find anything. I'm looking to start gathering info on porting gsm rims to cmda. Any threads on this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What gsm ROM do you want to port? I'm not aware of any that aren't available for both.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

akellar said:


> What gsm ROM do you want to port? I'm not aware of any that aren't available for both.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


over on xda they have a few that are not cdma, i was just starting to port just wanted to get some advice. I accidently flashed back when i first got my nexus akop for gsm whoops lol, but it worked everything but the radios....i was just wondering how different they were


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

kenkoshko said:


> over on xda they have a few that are not cdma, i was just starting to port just wanted to get some advice. I accidently flashed back when i first got my nexus akop for gsm whoops lol, but it worked everything but the radios....i was just wondering how different they were


The only difference is just some ril files and build prop edits. Everything else is pretty much identical

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> The only difference is just some ril files and build prop edits. Everything else is pretty much identical
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can I just use 7zip to swap them out or do I have to decompile and what not?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

kenkoshko said:


> Can I just use 7zip to swap them out or do I have to decompile and what not?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You could use 7z.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> You could use 7z.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for your help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kinda wanted to try slim ics. Is that what you wanted to port?


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Kinda wanted to try slim ics. Is that what you wanted to port?


I did see that one. Actually I just wanted to see if I could do it for starters really any of them just to get a feel for porting. If I get some time this week I'll poke around with slim

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Kinda wanted to try slim ics. Is that what you wanted to port?


i too wanna try slim ics -


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

im testing out porting a gsm, and i replaced some ril files and changed the build prop. I got phone calls to work, and the phone states its on verizon and lte but no data and no texting


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

I know this is an old topic, but did you ever figure out how to successfully do this? If anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

It's extremely easy.

1. Replace the vender folder in /system with a VZW (or Sprint/GSM) one. Then replace /system/etc/apns-conf.xml with a VZW (or Sprint/GSM) one.
2. Edit the build.prop so it will look like a VZW (or Sprint/GSM) one


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> It's extremely easy.
> 
> 1. Replace the vender folder in /system with a VZW (or Sprint/GSM) one. Then replace /system/etc/apns-conf.xml with a VZW (or Sprint/GSM) one.
> 2. Edit the build.prop so it will look like a VZW (or Sprint/GSM) one


is really that easy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

